# When should a dog be "fixed?"



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am curious as to the age at which a dog should be spayed or neutered. I know there are a lot of folks who don't think a dog should be fixed at all, but that's another argument. I am most concerned with the best time to do it, as to not disturb physical development (if that's a concern at all), and if it affects drive by doing it at different times.  

I'll be getting this lab pup, and I think I'll get him fixed. I don't want him humping everyone's legs, or trying like crazy to get out to mate a nearby dog that's in heat. At the same time, I don't want him to lose drive, but I also don't want him to be too energetic to have in the house. 

Thanks in advance!

PS-How much does it cost to neuter a dog?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am by no means an expert on this and I have never had a neutered male but I have always spayed my females at around 12-16 months. I have been told it is a good idea to let them reach there full growth and mature before spaying. Not sure if this applies to males though.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Let him get his size and muscle development first, 18 months min. Then have him cut. DO NOT let him near the punanni ever! If he figures out what that is, he'll never forget. 

...I didn't. :wink:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I wouldnt do it just for my own convenience. I hate what it does to a dog physically. If it's for the good of the dog then I'll do it.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Unless you plan on breeding the dog, the benefits to getting your dog fixed are great. I agree with Tex on the 18 month mark. 

I would not worry about the dog losing its "drive". I have never experienced that. They did lose the dry humping, and excess marking issues, which was nice. 

Vets can be like lawyers, and thus the price can vary. I have seen prices from 65 dollars to 350 dollars. I would expect it to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 dollars for a larger dog. Dont let them talk you into unnecessary blood work, and a bunch of other tests. If the dog is healthy, just get him cut and get out.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Big Fix mobile clinic neutered my Lab for $50. I had him cut at 2 years and neither his body type nor drive has changed one bit.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wouldnt do it just for my own convenience. I hate what it does to a dog physically. If it's for the good of the dog then I'll do it.


It does NOTHING to a dog physically if you let the dog mature first. Testosterone is what gives the male of any species his size and muscle mass. Take that away during the growth process and yes, you will have a smaller, less muscled dog. Neutering after he's GOT his size does nothing but give him an empty marble bag. If he turns lazy and fat, That's on YOU not him.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

+1 TEX. +one on the BIG FIX it's cheap and easy.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it depends on what you want. If you want a big muscular dog with male characteristics than wait a couple years. If you want a dog that will not pee all over everything than do it sooner. Marking is a learned behavior that the dog will never stop, family jewels or not. It may decrease somewhat, but will continue. I think about six months is what a vet recommends to stop undesirable behaviors before they start.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Steve Shaver":1bwupbg1]I wouldnt do it just for my own convenience. I hate what it does to a dog physically. If it's for the good of the dog then I'll do it.


It does NOTHING to a dog physically if you let the dog mature first. Testosterone is what gives the male of any species his size and muscle mass. Take that away during the growth process and yes, you will have a smaller, less muscled dog. Neutering after he's GOT his size does nothing but give him an empty marble bag. If he turns lazy and fat, That's on YOU not him.[/quote:1bwupbg1]

Sorry but I disagree IT DOES change them physically! I have a 12 year old the was neutered at 2 and a female that was spayed at 5 and they are not the dogs they were before physically. I see no change mentally though. The neutered male even tied with a female in heat about 6 years ago.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Sorry but I disagree IT DOES change them physically!


Please describe this "change', I've never seen it before. All my dogs have kept the exact same physical stature after altering them. I don't get what you're seeing... :?:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Sorry but I disagree IT DOES change them physically!
> 
> 
> Please describe this "change', I've never seen it before. All my dogs have kept the exact same physical stature after altering them. I don't get what you're seeing... :?:


Mostly they gain weight. My female has gotten broader across the back. My older male also will gain weight. I have to be very careful how much I feed them. The female works daily year round and I still feed her 1/3 less than I used to. She only gets 2 1/2 cups a day and still is a little over weight. She used to have no problem jumping in the truck but now she barely makes it. She just turned 6 so she is basically in her prime and not declining because of age. She was spayed about a year and a half ago. Just seems to me they start to age quicker too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Na. I don't buy it. Sorry.

It's just like the fat woman who blames it on "having kids" Bullsh!t! Put the twinkies and coke down! Madona has had two kids, she aint fat. Elk22's wife has had a truckload of kids, and she has to drink a soda pop just to keep her britches on. I know what you're saying about having to feed less to keep them from getting fat, but that's only part of it. You have to feed the right kind of food too. Plus, they need lots of exercise. My 45 pound GWP has been spayed for 5 years, she gets fat if she smells food. But I keep her in shape as best I can and she only gets 2 cups of low fat food a day. When I'm hunting her I give her all the high fat food she wants. That helps her stamina in the field and keeps high fat % in her body when she's burning the extra energy. Keeping any dog down to fighting weight is important. Some breeds just stay that way (EP's) and some breeds you have to fight it all the time. (labs) Spaying and or Neutering has little to nothing to do with it.


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Their has been evidence of dogs particularly females, gaining weight after being spayed/neutered as a result of hormonal changes due to sterilazation. Hormones actively contribute to weight gain and weight loss in both humans and animals. I would say it varies from dog to dog and breed to breed.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hormones do change and can definitely contribute to decreased metabolism. That being said, TEX is correct in asserting that spayed and neutered dogs can maintain hunting form through diet and exercise. I was thin and could eat anything without gaining weight until age 30. Now I gain a pound just by looking at something sugary. The only way for me to get the weight off is through intense diet and exercise. Dogs are no different. They need a good diet and plenty of exercise to maintain their form.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Na. I don't buy it. Sorry.
> 
> It's just like the fat woman who blames it on "having kids" Bullsh!t! Put the twinkies and coke down! Madona has had two kids, she aint fat. Elk22's wife has had a truckload of kids, and she has to drink a soda pop just to keep her britches on. I know what you're saying about having to feed less to keep them from getting fat, but that's only part of it. You have to feed the right kind of food too. Plus, they need lots of exercise. My 45 pound GWP has been spayed for 5 years, she gets fat if she smells food. But I keep her in shape as best I can and she only gets 2 cups of low fat food a day. When I'm hunting her I give her all the high fat food she wants. That helps her stamina in the field and keeps high fat % in her body when she's burning the extra energy. Keeping any dog down to fighting weight is important. Some breeds just stay that way (EP's) and some breeds you have to fight it all the time. (labs) Spaying and or Neutering has little to nothing to do with it.


Dude this aint my first rodeo :roll: . I know how to take care of my dogs. I believe I mentioned they get worked everyday and I realize I have to adjust food intake which proves my point. They need MORE EXCERSIZE AND LESS FOOD, OR DIFFERENT FOOD to maintain body condition. This all starts within a couple months after spay or nueter. 
You asked how spay or neuter changes a dog not how to deal with the changes. I have a friend that is a well known professional trainer that hadnt seen my female for about a year say the minute she saw her again, you had her spayed huh? She called her a coffe table because of the widening of the back. The dog is within 2 or 3 pounds of what she was before the spay.
You are intitled to your opinion and so am I so....WHATEVER! Dogs were given these parts for a reason and they are a part of total body function. I don't agree with cuttin'em for personal convenience like to keep them from peeing on things and bleeding and attracting all the males in the neighborhood, blah blah blah. I would rather see some people neutered than my dogs. Just go to any Walmart on a Saturday morning and you will see plenty evidence for that statement.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I would rather see some people neutered than my dogs. Just go to any Walmart on a Saturday morning and you will see plenty evidence for that statement.


 :lol: You'll get no argument from me on that one!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":6eslaygv]Na. I don't buy it. Sorry.
> 
> It's just like the fat woman who blames it on "having kids" Bullsh!t! Put the twinkies and coke down! Madona has had two kids, she aint fat. Elk22's wife has had a truckload of kids, and she has to drink a soda pop just to keep her britches on. I know what you're saying about having to feed less to keep them from getting fat, but that's only part of it. You have to feed the right kind of food too. Plus, they need lots of exercise. My 45 pound GWP has been spayed for 5 years, she gets fat if she smells food. But I keep her in shape as best I can and she only gets 2 cups of low fat food a day. When I'm hunting her I give her all the high fat food she wants. That helps her stamina in the field and keeps high fat % in her body when she's burning the extra energy. Keeping any dog down to fighting weight is important. Some breeds just stay that way (EP's) and some breeds you have to fight it all the time. (labs) Spaying and or Neutering has little to nothing to do with it.


Dude this aint my first rodeo :roll: . I know how to take care of my dogs. I believe I mentioned they get worked everyday and I realize I have to adjust food intake which proves my point. They need MORE EXCERSIZE AND LESS FOOD, OR DIFFERENT FOOD to maintain body condition. This all starts within a couple months after spay or nueter. 
You asked how spay or neuter changes a dog not how to deal with the changes. I have a friend that is a well known professional trainer that hadnt seen my female for about a year say the minute she saw her again, you had her spayed huh? She called her a coffe table because of the widening of the back. The dog is within 2 or 3 pounds of what she was before the spay.
You are intitled to your opinion and so am I so....WHATEVER! Dogs were given these parts for a reason and they are a part of total body function. I don't agree with cuttin'em for personal convenience like to keep them from peeing on things and bleeding and attracting all the males in the neighborhood, blah blah blah. I would rather see some people neutered than my dogs. Just go to any Walmart on a Saturday morning and you will see plenty evidence for that statement.[/quote:6eslaygv]
This question may seem kind of gross, but we're adults here, and its just the facts of life anyway- Do dogs have nocturnal emissions like humans do from lack of sexual activity? I have seen so many dogs humping their stuffed animals, or people's legs, that it makes me wonder how they get satisfied sexually any other way. This is a natural desire for all mammals to have, but I don't want my dog running around trying to mount everything/everyone. They're animals, and can't help it, so you can't be mad at them for it, but it is definitely an undesirable behavior to have to deal with if it can be solved by neutering. I don't see any other way of preventing it. Furthermore, I really don't want my dog walking around the house busting a nut on things and leaving it for me to clean up!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually my spayed female is the one that does the humping. Also as stated in an earlier post to this thread my neutered male has actually tied with a female in heat and it was his sister to boot  My intact male rarely humps anything thats not in heat although occaisionally he will hump the older neutered male.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So again, how to they blow their load, if not from intercourse with another dog? Also, is it possible to stop this behavior in a clipped animal?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an adult fixed male yellow lab, and an adult female intact GSP. Whenever she goes into heat, he jumps onboard and goes at it like he never heard of a vet, nevermind losing anything during the visit. :mrgreen: 
The first couple of years I had him, he was alone, and fixed, and I never saw any sign of sexual interest or behavior, so...

I don't know how to stop the kind of behavior that you are talking about, I personally have never seen it either in dogs I owned or friends dogs either. So I PERSONALLY don't see it being a problem. Others may have different experiences, but that is how MY exerience has gone.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Chaser said:


> So again, how to they blow their load, if not from intercourse with another dog? Also, is it possible to stop this behavior in a clipped animal?


Don't know that they need to blow their load. I guess you could.......nah never mind  
Like I said at my house it's the clipped ones that do the ramdom humping. My intact male will automatically hump any neutered male like it's a bitch in heat. Maybe if you get him clipped he may become the humpee instead of the humper.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a warning for female dog owners. Pyometra is a fairly common and FATAL infection of the uterus that occurs in non spayed dogs. I had the best girl I've ever owned taken from me by this infection, it was sad to watch her go through it. It beat me up to know I could have prevented it by having her spayed. 
Like Artoxx I also have a neutered male Brittney that goes nuts when my female lab goes in heat. He's not intact but he still has the drive.


----------

